# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Would like to change my Username.. Any Help?

## CK99

I am still real new to this site and would like to change my user name to CK99 or Chris99 Whatever is available.. Thank you

----------


## PT

bro, you joined 1 year ago and this is your 1st post!!!!

----------


## *Admin*

Let me know what name you want... and also remember to be sure to log on with the new name...

----------


## CK99

CK99 would be great.. Thank you..

----------


## *Admin*

ok done

----------


## Bullnutz

Need to change user name to something diffrent than my real name. Can you change it to Bullnutz?

----------


## loltmosISdead

thats a cool name

----------

